# free (U come and get 'em)



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I had my pool pumps replaced. I have the 2 older pumps (both work fine) I decided to go with the newer variable speed pump..... 

The booster pump leaks just a little around the mail seal, but still works good. the other min pump runs strong and can be used today... Its 2 inch intake.

As you can imagine the new ones are fairly pricey and the guy that was here made the comment he could sell the old ones. I decided not to let them make even more $$ over the top, so I kept them and am giving them away for free if someone wants them...... let me know.... 
No warranties implied nor provided…. They are FREE for heaven’s sake….

Forgot to mention, these are for someone to use, not just strip and sell the copper and then sell the scrap weight. These work and are for some that could use them……


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

If you done get rid of them soon let me know, we can always use parts at the shop to help out somebody who cant afford to but new.
Sky


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Heads up about those Variable speed motors*

Protect that motor with some sort of lightening strike absorbing system. I installed lighting guards in my pool electrical panel AFTER my computer brain of my "new" variable speed motor losts its LED readout. The motor would run, you just didn't know what RPM... as there was no readout to see. The thing I ordered can be easily installed. Just giving you a warning. The gizmo I have protects against surges and lightening strikes. I think it was less than $50 and I installed it. 

Bob

PS: Warranty covered it, but expires for me after one year. If you bought it locally, you probably have 2 years. Pentair was really great about it. They sent a repair guy out to service it.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I will take them if available. i have a pool and the pump went out just before I shut er down for the winter!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the interest guys, they have been picked up and are being put to good use. Thanks.


----------

